# meguiars endurance gel



## scotty grimey (Jul 8, 2012)

Does this have any other uses other from tyres


----------



## Karmacopper (Aug 16, 2012)

I use it on all my vinyl, engine covers and hoses. Works a treat!


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Likewise, great on engine covers, also works on black exterior plastics if needed.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

As above.


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

I love this stuff, was reluctant to buy but I was getting through other sprays far too fast, this stuff works a treat


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't use it on engine covers/hoses, being a gel it attracts dust.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Tyres only for me


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Tyres only for me.


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

tyres and trim for me i think its awesome all round.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2010)

C4 on trim for me, but I love it on my tires.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Tyres only here as well :thumb:


----------



## gazzaog (Oct 4, 2012)

tyres only for me


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Tyres and trim, only stuff to use, smells immense


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Tyres and the 'dirty' trim - e.g. mudflaps and the bits of trim around the arches. Perl for everything else.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Tyres only for me!


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I only use it on my tyres


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Only on tyres here too....and wiped off to a satin sheen. Gloss just attracts too much dust!


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

DesertDog said:


> Only on tyres here too....and wiped off to a satin sheen. Gloss just attracts too much dust!


Same. :thumb:


----------



## warren1 (Oct 11, 2012)

DesertDog said:


> Only on tyres here too....and wiped off to a satin sheen. Gloss just attracts too much dust!


thought id wiped majority of it off,to leave satin finish,but after a day or two,i noticed it had left splash marks on the lower doors from driving short distance, however on window rubbers it works a treat!!:thumb:


----------



## glenn st (Apr 27, 2012)

Love this gear on my wheels never tryed it on trim


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

Tyres and trim, then wiped over to a sheen


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Tried it on black trim didn't work very well not as good as Autoglym bumper gel. But I love it on tyres buffed to a sheen lasts well.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Goes well on toast :thumb:









































Just joking :lol:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Tyres only for me too, but thats cuz it's expensive 










So tight, they made me an honourary Yorkshireman


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I have never tried it on anything other than tyres, I may give it a try on other places, mainly on plastics under the engine


----------



## bigpig (Nov 11, 2012)

What type sponge/pad do you use to put this on tyres? Used an old sponge today and it was pretty much destroyed. Do like the product though and wanted to eat my tyres afterwords smelt lush!! The meg one 6 I'd pound dint fancy that if it won't last


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Tyres only


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

:thumb:Exterior plastics


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As with most tyre gels, they can be used on trim and vice versa. I generally find them to greasy for trim..

Megs looks awesome but doesn't last to long and likes to fling..

G|Techniq T1 on the other hand as a tyre gel ..


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

bigpig said:


> What type sponge/pad do you use to put this on tyres? Used an old sponge today and it was pretty much destroyed. Do like the product though and wanted to eat my tyres afterwords smelt lush!! The meg one 6 I'd pound dint fancy that if it won't last


I use one of these, purchased from Chemical Guys, has held up extremely well to almost a year of use:









Also use these, they are good for one use, but are so cheap they are disposable (99p for a 12 pack from eBay):


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

bigpig said:


> What type sponge/pad do you use to put this on tyres? Used an old sponge today and it was pretty much destroyed. Do like the product though and wanted to eat my tyres afterwords smelt lush!! The meg one 6 I'd pound dint fancy that if it won't last


Don't know how you are using that sponge but I've been using the same 1/4 bit of cheapo sponge for over a year a now and it's still going strong.


----------



## bigpig (Nov 11, 2012)

pxr5 said:


> Don't know how you are using that sponge but I've been using the same 1/4 bit of cheapo sponge for over a year a now and it's still going strong.


Was a dish sponge it was pretty old but looked in good nick. Was normal use but did find my hand was clamping up in pain and maybe a bit to much pressure and cold weather


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Once your tyres are clean, applying your dressing shouldn't need any major pressure... just take your time & spread it around lightly. And if you prefer a more natural or satin look use an old damp MF cloth and wipe over to remove any excess


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Tyres only and it smells lovely!


----------



## Crash (Apr 14, 2009)

I use it on tyres and lower front splitter, a gentle wipe over after application leaves a nice sheen that isnt to over the top.


----------

